

Amazon and USPS will offer Sunday delivery starting with New York, Los Angeles - CrunchyJams
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/amazon-and-us-postal-service-will-offer-sunday-delivery-for-amazon-prime-members/2013/11/11/6c6e6506-4ada-11e3-bf60-c1ca136ae14a_story.html

======
brownbat
> Financial terms of the arrangement were not disclosed

I wonder how long that can remain true. The USPS has run into legal trouble by
providing special services or deals for some customers and not others:
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/amazon-
and...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/amazon-and-us-
postal-service-will-offer-sunday-delivery-for-amazon-prime-
members/2013/11/11/6c6e6506-4ada-11e3-bf60-c1ca136ae14a_story.html)

Maybe this whole thing turns into Sunday package delivery for everyone, or
just gets shut down.

